# HCT Offer Letter after Interview



## AUSB (Mar 8, 2019)

Just few days back Higher College of Technology (HCT) interviewed me for the faculty position. I am waiting for their decision.

Those who are already working at HCT can they help me after how many days HCT contacted them again with offer letter?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot but it'll take a month to get security clearances alone.


----------



## AUSB (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for the info. But I want to get information about how long I need to wait for getting decision on interview result? Currently I dont know whether I passed the interview or not?


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

How long is a piece of string? They might call you within the month or you might not hear till the summer for a Sept start. Don't expect too much in the way of consistency from them. But keep bugging them, can't hurt.


----------



## Lolo 1983 (12 mo ago)

After how long you get the offer letter?


----------

